# i915 bug? Must have both VGA and DVI connected to monitors

## dbishop

All help appreciated, this is a tough one for me...

Whenever I initially connect a monitor to my machine, I get a blackscreen  the motherboard has two connectors, one VGA and one DVI (and an HDMI output and a DisplayPort too, which I do not use).

During boot, BIOS is visible via the VGA port (but not DVI) as are the initial parts of the kernel messages.  But very shortly after the kernel begins loading, the screen goes black (perhaps when the kernel probes for a video mode?) This is an Asus P8Z77-V motherboard.  I have had it for a while, used it without any trouble with an nvidia quadro card (I am moving away from nvidia as much as possible because of the closed source drivers).

Initially, the VGA port causes the monitor to sync at 720x400@70Hz, and the DVI port reports 'no signal'.

The display begins working if I plug both the VGA and the DVI cables into the same monitor, then unplug them both and them plug them both back in.  Video begins working via the DVI port (but not the VGA port) and works  1440x900 resolution in frame buffer mode (that's all this particular monitor can do...)

Anyway, here's (most of) the output from dmesg.  You can see the warnings from the i915 driver.  Below the initial dmesg output is the addition dmsg output after I fiddled with the cables as described above.

[code:1:9601714dc7]

[    0.000000] Linux version 3.7.10-gentoo-r1 (root@temmanuel) (gcc version 4.6.3 (Gentoo 4.6.3 p1.13, pie-0.5.2) ) #5 Sun Apr 28 15:56:47 EDT 2013

[    0.000000] Command line: root=/dev/sda3 log_buf_len=131072 

[    0.000000] e820: BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000000000-0x000000000009d3ff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x000000000009d400-0x000000000009ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000000e0000-0x00000000000fffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000000100000-0x000000001fffffff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000020000000-0x00000000201fffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000020200000-0x000000003fffffff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000040000000-0x00000000401fffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000040200000-0x00000000d8fc5fff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000d8fc6000-0x00000000d8fc8fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000d8fc9000-0x00000000d8fccfff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000d8fcd000-0x00000000d95d3fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000d95d4000-0x00000000d9827fff] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000d9828000-0x00000000d9834fff] ACPI data

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000d9835000-0x00000000d9853fff] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000d9854000-0x00000000d9858fff] ACPI data

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000d9859000-0x00000000d989bfff] ACPI NVS

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000d989c000-0x00000000d9cabfff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000d9cac000-0x00000000d9ff3fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000d9ff4000-0x00000000d9ffffff] usable

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000db000000-0x00000000df1fffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000f8000000-0x00000000fbffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fec00000-0x00000000fec00fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fed00000-0x00000000fed03fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fed1c000-0x00000000fed1ffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000fee00000-0x00000000fee00fff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x00000000ff000000-0x00000000ffffffff] reserved

[    0.000000] BIOS-e820: [mem 0x0000000100000000-0x000000041fdfffff] usable

[    0.000000] NX (Execute Disable) protection: active

[    0.000000] SMBIOS 2.7 present.

[    0.000000] DMI: System manufacturer System Product Name/P8Z77-V LE, BIOS 0316 02/14/2012

[    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0x00000000-0x0000ffff] usable ==> reserved

[    0.000000] e820: remove [mem 0x000a0000-0x000fffff] usable

[    0.000000] No AGP bridge found

[    0.000000] e820: last_pfn = 0x41fe00 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] MTRR default type: uncachable

[    0.000000] MTRR fixed ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   00000-9FFFF write-back

[    0.000000]   A0000-BFFFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   C0000-CFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000]   D0000-E7FFF uncachable

[    0.000000]   E8000-FFFFF write-protect

[    0.000000] MTRR variable ranges enabled:

[    0.000000]   0 base 000000000 mask C00000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   1 base 400000000 mask FE0000000 write-back

[    0.000000]   2 base 0E0000000 mask FE0000000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   3 base 0DC000000 mask FFC000000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   4 base 0DB000000 mask FFF000000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   5 base 41FE00000 mask FFFE00000 uncachable

[    0.000000]   6 disabled

[    0.000000]   7 disabled

[    0.000000]   8 disabled

[    0.000000]   9 disabled

[    0.000000] x86 PAT enabled: cpu 0, old 0x7040600070406, new 0x7010600070106

[    0.000000] original variable MTRRs

[    0.000000] reg 0, base: 0GB, range: 16GB, type WB

[    0.000000] reg 1, base: 16GB, range: 512MB, type WB

[    0.000000] reg 2, base: 3584MB, range: 512MB, type UC

[    0.000000] reg 3, base: 3520MB, range: 64MB, type UC

[    0.000000] reg 4, base: 3504MB, range: 16MB, type UC

[    0.000000] reg 5, base: 16894MB, range: 2MB, type UC

[    0.000000] total RAM covered: 16302M

[    0.000000] Found optimal setting for mtrr clean up

[    0.000000]  gran_size: 64K  chunk_size: 128M        num_reg: 9      lose cover RAM: 0G

[    0.000000] New variable MTRRs

[    0.000000] reg 0, base: 0GB, range: 2GB, type WB

[    0.000000] reg 1, base: 2GB, range: 1GB, type WB

[    0.000000] reg 2, base: 3GB, range: 512MB, type WB

[    0.000000] reg 3, base: 3504MB, range: 16MB, type UC

[    0.000000] reg 4, base: 3520MB, range: 64MB, type UC

[    0.000000] reg 5, base: 4GB, range: 4GB, type WB

[    0.000000] reg 6, base: 8GB, range: 8GB, type WB

[    0.000000] reg 7, base: 16GB, range: 512MB, type WB

[    0.000000] reg 8, base: 16894MB, range: 2MB, type UC

[    0.000000] e820: update [mem 0xdb000000-0xffffffff] usable ==> reserved

[    0.000000] e820: last_pfn = 0xda000 max_arch_pfn = 0x400000000

[    0.000000] found SMP MP-table at [mem 0x000fcd90-0x000fcd9f] mapped at [ffff8800000fcd90]

[    0.000000] initial memory mapped: [mem 0x00000000-0x1fffffff]

[    0.000000] Base memory trampoline at [ffff880000097000] 97000 size 24576

[    0.000000] reserving inaccessible SNB gfx pages

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x00000000-0xd9ffffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x00000000-0xd9ffffff] page 2M

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 0xd9ffffff @ [mem 0x1fffb000-0x1fffffff]

[    0.000000] init_memory_mapping: [mem 0x100000000-0x41fdfffff]

[    0.000000]  [mem 0x100000000-0x41fdfffff] page 2M

[    0.000000] kernel direct mapping tables up to 0x41fdfffff @ [mem 0xd9c9e000-0xd9cabfff]

[    0.000000] log_buf_len: 131072

[    0.000000] early log buf free: 10632(64%)

[    0.000000] ACPI: RSDP 00000000000f0450 00024 (v02 ALASKA)

[    0.000000] ACPI: XSDT 00000000d9828070 0005C (v01 ALASKA    A M I 01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACP 00000000d98327e0 000F4 (v04 ALASKA    A M I 01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: DSDT 00000000d9828158 0A683 (v02 ALASKA    A M I 00000015 INTL 20051117)

[    0.000000] ACPI: FACS 00000000d9852f80 00040

[    0.000000] ACPI: APIC 00000000d98328d8 00072 (v03 ALASKA    A M I 01072009 AMI  00010013)

[    0.000000] ACPI: MCFG 00000000d9832950 0003C (v01 ALASKA    A M I 01072009 MSFT 00000097)

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET 00000000d9832990 00038 (v01 ALASKA    A M I 01072009 AMI. 00000005)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000d98329c8 0036D (v01 SataRe SataTabl 00001000 INTL 20091112)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000d9832d38 009AA (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Ist 00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.000000] ACPI: SSDT 00000000d98336e8 00A92 (v01  PmRef    CpuPm 00003000 INTL 20051117)

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000]  [ffffea0000000000-ffffea000e7fffff] PMD -> [ffff88040f400000-ffff88041d5fffff] on node 0

[    0.000000] Zone ranges:

[    0.000000]   DMA      [mem 0x00010000-0x00ffffff]

[    0.000000]   DMA32    [mem 0x01000000-0xffffffff]

[    0.000000]   Normal   [mem 0x100000000-0x41fdfffff]

[    0.000000] Movable zone start for each node

[    0.000000] Early memory node ranges

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00010000-0x0009cfff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x00100000-0x1fffffff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x20200000-0x3fffffff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x40200000-0xd8fc5fff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0xd8fc9000-0xd8fccfff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0xd989c000-0xd9cabfff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0xd9ff4000-0xd9ffffff]

[    0.000000]   node   0: [mem 0x100000000-0x41fdfffff]

[    0.000000] On node 0 totalpages: 4164979

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 141 pages reserved

[    0.000000]   DMA zone: 3784 pages, LIFO batch:0

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 14280 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   DMA32 zone: 870430 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 44793 pages used for memmap

[    0.000000]   Normal zone: 3231495 pages, LIFO batch:31

[    0.000000] ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x408

[    0.000000] ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x02] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: NR_CPUS/possible_cpus limit of 1 reached.  Processor 1/0x2 ignored.

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x04] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: NR_CPUS/possible_cpus limit of 1 reached.  Processor 2/0x4 ignored.

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x04] lapic_id[0x06] enabled)

[    0.000000] ACPI: NR_CPUS/possible_cpus limit of 1 reached.  Processor 3/0x6 ignored.

[    0.000000] ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0xff] high edge lint[0x1])

[    0.000000] ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x02] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

[    0.000000] IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 2, version 32, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

[    0.000000] ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

[    0.000000] ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

[    0.000000] Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

[    0.000000] ACPI: HPET id: 0x8086a701 base: 0xfed00000

[    0.000000] nr_irqs_gsi: 40

[    0.000000] e820: [mem 0xdf200000-0xf7ffffff] available for PCI devices

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: s0 r0 d32768 u32768 alloc=1*32768

[    0.000000] pcpu-alloc: [0] 0 

[    0.000000] Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 4105709

[    0.000000] Kernel command line: root=/dev/sda3 log_buf_len=131072 

[    0.000000] PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 3, 32768 bytes)

[    0.000000] Dentry cache hash table entries: 2097152 (order: 12, 16777216 bytes)

[    0.000000] Inode-cache hash table entries: 1048576 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes)

[    0.000000] __ex_table already sorted, skipping sort

[    0.000000] xsave: enabled xstate_bv 0x7, cntxt size 0x340

[    0.000000] Checking aperture...

[    0.000000] No AGP bridge found

[    0.000000] Memory: 16328080k/17299456k available (5168k kernel code, 639540k absent, 331836k reserved, 2553k data, 568k init)

[    0.000000] NR_IRQS:4352 nr_irqs:256 16

[    0.000000] Extended CMOS year: 2000

[    0.000000] Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

[    0.000000] console [tty0] enabled

[    0.000000] hpet clockevent registered

[    0.000000] tsc: Fast TSC calibration using PIT

[    0.010000] tsc: Detected 3399.741 MHz processor

[    0.000000] Calibrating delay loop (skipped), value calculated using timer frequency.. 6799.48 BogoMIPS (lpj=33997410)

[    0.000172] pid_max: default: 32768 minimum: 301

[    0.000265] Security Framework initialized

[    0.000352] Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

[    0.000521] ENERGY_PERF_BIAS: Set to 'normal', was 'performance'

ENERGY_PERF_BIAS: View and update with x86_energy_perf_policy(8)

[    0.000658] mce: CPU supports 9 MCE banks

[    0.000748] CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM1)

[    0.000836] process: using mwait in idle threads

[    0.000921] Last level iTLB entries: 4KB 512, 2MB 0, 4MB 0

Last level dTLB entries: 4KB 512, 2MB 32, 4MB 32

tlb_flushall_shift: 5

[    0.001101] CPU: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-2500K CPU @ 3.30GHz (fam: 06, model: 2a, stepping: 07)

[    0.001348] ACPI: Core revision 20120913

[    0.069799] Performance Events: PEBS fmt1+, 16-deep LBR, SandyBridge events, Intel PMU driver.

[    0.070079] perf_event_intel: PEBS disabled due to CPU errata, please upgrade microcode

[    0.070168] ... version:                3

[    0.070250] ... bit width:              48

[    0.070333] ... generic registers:      8

[    0.070416] ... value mask:             0000ffffffffffff

[    0.070501] ... max period:             000000007fffffff

[    0.070585] ... fixed-purpose events:   3

[    0.070667] ... event mask:             00000007000000ff

[    0.071172] ..TIMER: vector=0x30 apic1=0 pin1=2 apic2=-1 pin2=-1

[    0.286682] devtmpfs: initialized

[    0.286859] xor: automatically using best checksumming function:

[    0.386581]    avx       : 23204.400 MB/sec

[    0.386682] NET: Registered protocol family 16

[    0.386925] ACPI FADT declares the system doesn't support PCIe ASPM, so disable it

[    0.387014] ACPI: bus type pci registered

[    0.387137] PCI: MMCONFIG for domain 0000 [bus 00-3f] at [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff] (base 0xf8000000)

[    0.387271] PCI: MMCONFIG at [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff] reserved in E820

[    0.390665] PCI: Using configuration type 1 for base access

[    0.393048] bio: create slab <bio-0> at 0

[    0.556465] raid6: sse2x1    9242 MB/s

[    0.726344] raid6: sse2x2   11319 MB/s

[    0.896221] raid6: sse2x4   13286 MB/s

[    0.896304] raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 (13286 MB/s)

[    0.896388] raid6: using ssse3x2 recovery algorithm

[    0.896500] ACPI: Added _OSI(Module Device)

[    0.896583] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Device)

[    0.896667] ACPI: Added _OSI(3.0 _SCP Extensions)

[    0.896751] ACPI: Added _OSI(Processor Aggregator Device)

[    0.897474] ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

[    0.898088] ACPI: Executed 1 blocks of module-level executable AML code

[    0.900386] ACPI: SSDT 00000000d9581018 0083B (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 00003001 INTL 20051117)

[    0.900718] ACPI: Dynamic OEM Table Load:

[    0.900871] ACPI: SSDT           (null) 0083B (v01  PmRef  Cpu0Cst 00003001 INTL 20051117)

[    0.901210] ACPI: Interpreter enabled

[    0.901292] ACPI: (supports S0 S5)

[    0.901449] ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

[    0.906010] ACPI: Power Resource [FN00] (off)

[    0.906157] ACPI: Power Resource [FN01] (off)

[    0.906304] ACPI: Power Resource [FN02] (off)

[    0.906449] ACPI: Power Resource [FN03] (off)

[    0.906595] ACPI: Power Resource [FN04] (off)

[    0.906874] ACPI: EC: GPE = 0x1b, I/O: command/status = 0x66, data = 0x62

[    0.906979] PCI: Using host bridge windows from ACPI; if necessary, use "pci=nocrs" and report a bug

[    0.907372] \_SB_.PCI0:_OSC invalid UUID

[    0.907372] _OSC request data:1 8 1f 

[    0.907374] ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (domain 0000 [bus 00-3e])

[    0.907797] PCI host bridge to bus 0000:00

[    0.907881] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [bus 00-3e]

[    0.907967] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    0.908053] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    0.908140] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    0.908227] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff]

[    0.908314] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff]

[    0.908402] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff]

[    0.908489] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff]

[    0.908576] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff]

[    0.908664] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff]

[    0.908751] pci_bus 0000:00: root bus resource [mem 0xdf200000-0xfeafffff]

[    0.908843] pci 0000:00:00.0: [8086:0100] type 00 class 0x060000

[    0.908865] pci 0000:00:01.0: [8086:0101] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.908881] pci 0000:00:01.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.908894] pci 0000:00:02.0: [8086:0112] type 00 class 0x030000

[    0.908901] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf7400000-0xf77fffff 64bit]

[    0.908905] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 18: [mem 0xe0000000-0xefffffff 64bit pref]

[    0.908908] pci 0000:00:02.0: reg 20: [io  0xf000-0xf03f]

[    0.908942] pci 0000:00:14.0: [8086:1e31] type 00 class 0x0c0330

[    0.908961] pci 0000:00:14.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf7c00000-0xf7c0ffff 64bit]

[    0.909011] pci 0000:00:14.0: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

[    0.909030] pci 0000:00:16.0: [8086:1e3a] type 00 class 0x078000

[    0.909050] pci 0000:00:16.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf7c1a000-0xf7c1a00f 64bit]

[    0.909104] pci 0000:00:16.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.909131] pci 0000:00:1a.0: [8086:1e2d] type 00 class 0x0c0320

[    0.909149] pci 0000:00:1a.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf7c18000-0xf7c183ff]

[    0.909214] pci 0000:00:1a.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.909236] pci 0000:00:1b.0: [8086:1e20] type 00 class 0x040300

[    0.909248] pci 0000:00:1b.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf7c10000-0xf7c13fff 64bit]

[    0.909294] pci 0000:00:1b.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.909312] pci 0000:00:1c.0: [8086:1e10] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.909365] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.909386] pci 0000:00:1c.2: [8086:1e14] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.909439] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.909460] pci 0000:00:1c.4: [8086:1e18] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.909513] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.909533] pci 0000:00:1c.5: [8086:244e] type 01 class 0x060401

[    0.909586] pci 0000:00:1c.5: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.909606] pci 0000:00:1c.6: [8086:1e1c] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.909659] pci 0000:00:1c.6: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.909679] pci 0000:00:1c.7: [8086:1e1e] type 01 class 0x060400

[    0.909732] pci 0000:00:1c.7: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.909756] pci 0000:00:1d.0: [8086:1e26] type 00 class 0x0c0320

[    0.909773] pci 0000:00:1d.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf7c17000-0xf7c173ff]

[    0.909838] pci 0000:00:1d.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.909859] pci 0000:00:1f.0: [8086:1e44] type 00 class 0x060100

[    0.909961] pci 0000:00:1f.2: [8086:1e02] type 00 class 0x010601

[    0.909975] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 10: [io  0xf0b0-0xf0b7]

[    0.909981] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 14: [io  0xf0a0-0xf0a3]

[    0.909987] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 18: [io  0xf090-0xf097]

[    0.909994] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 1c: [io  0xf080-0xf083]

[    0.910000] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 20: [io  0xf060-0xf07f]

[    0.910006] pci 0000:00:1f.2: reg 24: [mem 0xf7c16000-0xf7c167ff]

[    0.910032] pci 0000:00:1f.2: PME# supported from D3hot

[    0.910046] pci 0000:00:1f.3: [8086:1e22] type 00 class 0x0c0500

[    0.910059] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 10: [mem 0xf7c15000-0xf7c150ff 64bit]

[    0.910076] pci 0000:00:1f.3: reg 20: [io  0xf040-0xf05f]

[    0.910115] pci 0000:01:00.0: [17d3:1880] type 00 class 0x010400

[    0.910121] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 10: [io  0xe000-0xe0ff]

[    0.910128] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 14: [mem 0xf7bc0000-0xf7bcffff 64bit]

[    0.910135] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 1c: [mem 0xf7b80000-0xf7bbffff 64bit]

[    0.910143] pci 0000:01:00.0: reg 30: [mem 0xf7b00000-0xf7b7ffff pref]

[    0.926203] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    0.926289] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    0.926290] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf7b00000-0xf7bfffff]

[    0.926329] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    0.926488] pci 0000:03:00.0: [8086:10d3] type 00 class 0x020000

[    0.926514] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf7ac0000-0xf7adffff]

[    0.926532] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 14: [mem 0xf7a00000-0xf7a7ffff]

[    0.926550] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 18: [io  0xd000-0xd01f]

[    0.926568] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 1c: [mem 0xf7ae0000-0xf7ae3fff]

[    0.926620] pci 0000:03:00.0: reg 30: [mem 0xf7a80000-0xf7abffff pref]

[    0.926678] pci 0000:03:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D3hot D3cold

[    0.946198] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI bridge to [bus 03]

[    0.946284] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    0.946286] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xf7a00000-0xf7afffff]

[    0.946348] pci 0000:04:00.0: [10ec:8168] type 00 class 0x020000

[    0.946366] pci 0000:04:00.0: reg 10: [io  0xc000-0xc0ff]

[    0.946398] pci 0000:04:00.0: reg 18: [mem 0xf0004000-0xf0004fff 64bit pref]

[    0.946418] pci 0000:04:00.0: reg 20: [mem 0xf0000000-0xf0003fff 64bit pref]

[    0.946473] pci 0000:04:00.0: supports D1 D2

[    0.946474] pci 0000:04:00.0: PME# supported from D0 D1 D2 D3hot D3cold

[    0.966182] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI bridge to [bus 04]

[    0.966268] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

[    0.966274] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [mem 0xf0000000-0xf00fffff 64bit pref]

[    0.966326] pci 0000:05:00.0: [1b21:1080] type 01 class 0x060401

[    0.966422] pci 0000:00:1c.5: PCI bridge to [bus 05-06] (subtractive decode)

[    0.966517] pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7] (subtractive decode)

[    0.966518] pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.966519] pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.966520] pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.966521] pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.966522] pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.966523] pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.966525] pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.966526] pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.966527] pci 0000:00:1c.5:   bridge window [mem 0xdf200000-0xfeafffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.966634] pci 0000:05:00.0: PCI bridge to [bus 06] (subtractive decode)

[    0.966740] pci 0000:05:00.0:   bridge window [??? 0x00000000 flags 0x0] (subtractive decode)

[    0.966741] pci 0000:05:00.0:   bridge window [??? 0x00000000 flags 0x0] (subtractive decode)

[    0.966742] pci 0000:05:00.0:   bridge window [??? 0x00000000 flags 0x0] (subtractive decode)

[    0.966743] pci 0000:05:00.0:   bridge window [??? 0x00000000 flags 0x0] (subtractive decode)

[    0.966745] pci 0000:05:00.0:   bridge window [io  0x0000-0x0cf7] (subtractive decode)

[    0.966746] pci 0000:05:00.0:   bridge window [io  0x0d00-0xffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.966747] pci 0000:05:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.966748] pci 0000:05:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.966749] pci 0000:05:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.966750] pci 0000:05:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.966751] pci 0000:05:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.966752] pci 0000:05:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.966753] pci 0000:05:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.966754] pci 0000:05:00.0:   bridge window [mem 0xdf200000-0xfeafffff] (subtractive decode)

[    0.966820] pci 0000:07:00.0: [1b4b:9120] type 00 class 0x010601

[    0.966835] pci 0000:07:00.0: reg 10: [io  0xb090-0xb097]

[    0.966846] pci 0000:07:00.0: reg 14: [io  0xb080-0xb083]

[    0.966857] pci 0000:07:00.0: reg 18: [io  0xb070-0xb077]

[    0.966868] pci 0000:07:00.0: reg 1c: [io  0xb060-0xb063]

[    0.966880] pci 0000:07:00.0: reg 20: [io  0xb050-0xb05f]

[    0.966891] pci 0000:07:00.0: reg 24: [mem 0xf7915000-0xf79157ff]

[    0.966902] pci 0000:07:00.0: reg 30: [mem 0xf7900000-0xf790ffff pref]

[    0.966934] pci 0000:07:00.0: PME# supported from D3hot

[    0.986165] pci 0000:00:1c.6: PCI bridge to [bus 07]

[    0.986251] pci 0000:00:1c.6:   bridge window [io  0xb000-0xbfff]

[    0.986254] pci 0000:00:1c.6:   bridge window [mem 0xf7900000-0xf79fffff]

[    0.986322] pci 0000:08:00.0: [1b21:1042] type 00 class 0x0c0330

[    0.986348] pci 0000:08:00.0: reg 10: [mem 0xf7800000-0xf7807fff 64bit]

[    0.986465] pci 0000:08:00.0: PME# supported from D3hot D3cold

[    1.006152] pci 0000:00:1c.7: PCI bridge to [bus 08]

[    1.006240] pci 0000:00:1c.7:   bridge window [mem 0xf7800000-0xf78fffff]

[    1.006269] pci_bus 0000:00: on NUMA node 0

[    1.006271] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

[    1.006362] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP01._PRT]

[    1.006388] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP03._PRT]

[    1.006413] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP05._PRT]

[    1.006436] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP06._PRT]

[    1.006460] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP06.P9PE._PRT]

[    1.006500] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.PEG0._PRT]

[    1.006526] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP07._PRT]

[    1.006549] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.RP08._PRT]

[    1.006620] \_SB_.PCI0:_OSC invalid UUID

[    1.006621] _OSC request data:1 f 1f 

[    1.006623]  pci0000:00: ACPI _OSC support notification failed, disabling PCIe ASPM

[    1.006711]  pci0000:00: Unable to request _OSC control (_OSC support mask: 0x08)

[    1.009849] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    1.010356] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 10 11 12 14 15)

[    1.010862] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *10 11 12 14 15)

[    1.011366] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 10 11 12 14 15)

[    1.011871] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

[    1.012449] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 *10 11 12 14 15)

[    1.014197] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 10 *11 12 14 15)

[    1.014702] ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 10 11 12 14 15)

[    1.015234] vgaarb: device added: PCI:0000:00:02.0,decodes=io+mem,owns=io+mem,locks=none

[    1.015324] vgaarb: loaded

[    1.015405] vgaarb: bridge control possible 0000:00:02.0

[    1.015550] SCSI subsystem initialized

[    1.015633] ACPI: bus type scsi registered

[    1.015747] libata version 3.00 loaded.

[    1.015779] ACPI: bus type usb registered

[    1.015886] usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

[    1.015983] usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

[    1.016081] usbcore: registered new device driver usb

[    1.016261] Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Initialized.

[    1.016358] PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

[    1.017739] PCI: pci_cache_line_size set to 64 bytes

[    1.017797] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x0009d400-0x0009ffff]

[    1.017798] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xd8fc6000-0xdbffffff]

[    1.017799] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xd8fcd000-0xdbffffff]

[    1.017801] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xd9cac000-0xdbffffff]

[    1.017801] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0xda000000-0xdbffffff]

[    1.017802] e820: reserve RAM buffer [mem 0x41fe00000-0x41fffffff]

[    1.017891] Switching to clocksource hpet

[    1.019310] pnp: PnP ACPI init

[    1.019396] ACPI: bus type pnp registered

[    1.019650] pnp 00:00: [bus 00-3e]

[    1.019651] pnp 00:00: [io  0x0000-0x0cf7 window]

[    1.019652] pnp 00:00: [io  0x0cf8-0x0cff]

[    1.019653] pnp 00:00: [io  0x0d00-0xffff window]

[    1.019655] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff window]

[    1.019656] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000c0000-0x000c3fff window]

[    1.019657] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000c4000-0x000c7fff window]

[    1.019658] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000c8000-0x000cbfff window]

[    1.019659] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000cc000-0x000cffff window]

[    1.019660] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff window]

[    1.019661] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff window]

[    1.019662] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff window]

[    1.019663] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff window]

[    1.019664] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff window]

[    1.019665] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff window]

[    1.019666] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000e8000-0x000ebfff window]

[    1.019667] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000ec000-0x000effff window]

[    1.019668] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x000f0000-0x000fffff window]

[    1.019669] pnp 00:00: [mem 0xdf200000-0xfeafffff window]

[    1.019670] pnp 00:00: [mem 0x00010000-0x0001ffff window]

[    1.019697] pnp 00:00: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0a08 PNP0a03 (active)

[    1.019711] pnp 00:01: [mem 0xfed40000-0xfed44fff]

[    1.019736] system 00:01: [mem 0xfed40000-0xfed44fff] has been reserved

[    1.019823] system 00:01: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    1.019831] pnp 00:02: [io  0x0000-0x001f]

[    1.019832] pnp 00:02: [io  0x0081-0x0091]

[    1.019833] pnp 00:02: [io  0x0093-0x009f]

[    1.019834] pnp 00:02: [io  0x00c0-0x00df]

[    1.019835] pnp 00:02: [dma 4]

[    1.019853] pnp 00:02: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0200 (active)

[    1.019858] pnp 00:03: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff]

[    1.019875] pnp 00:03: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs INT0800 (active)

[    1.019924] pnp 00:04: [mem 0xfed00000-0xfed003ff]

[    1.019944] pnp 00:04: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0103 (active)

[    1.019952] pnp 00:05: [io  0x002e-0x002f]

[    1.019953] pnp 00:05: [io  0x004e-0x004f]

[    1.019954] pnp 00:05: [io  0x0061]

[    1.019955] pnp 00:05: [io  0x0063]

[    1.019956] pnp 00:05: [io  0x0065]

[    1.019956] pnp 00:05: [io  0x0067]

[    1.019957] pnp 00:05: [io  0x0070]

[    1.019958] pnp 00:05: [io  0x0080]

[    1.019959] pnp 00:05: [io  0x0092]

[    1.019960] pnp 00:05: [io  0x00b2-0x00b3]

[    1.019961] pnp 00:05: [io  0x0680-0x069f]

[    1.019962] pnp 00:05: [io  0x0200-0x020f]

[    1.019963] pnp 00:05: [io  0xffff]

[    1.019963] pnp 00:05: [io  0xffff]

[    1.019964] pnp 00:05: [io  0x0400-0x0453]

[    1.019965] pnp 00:05: [io  0x0458-0x047f]

[    1.019966] pnp 00:05: [io  0x0500-0x057f]

[    1.019967] pnp 00:05: [io  0x164e-0x164f]

[    1.019996] system 00:05: [io  0x0680-0x069f] has been reserved

[    1.020083] system 00:05: [io  0x0200-0x020f] has been reserved

[    1.020169] system 00:05: [io  0xffff] has been reserved

[    1.020254] system 00:05: [io  0xffff] has been reserved

[    1.020339] system 00:05: [io  0x0400-0x0453] has been reserved

[    1.020425] system 00:05: [io  0x0458-0x047f] has been reserved

[    1.020511] system 00:05: [io  0x0500-0x057f] has been reserved

[    1.020597] system 00:05: [io  0x164e-0x164f] has been reserved

[    1.020683] system 00:05: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    1.020688] pnp 00:06: [io  0x0070-0x0077]

[    1.020692] pnp 00:06: [irq 8]

[    1.020711] pnp 00:06: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0b00 (active)

[    1.020728] pnp 00:07: [io  0x0454-0x0457]

[    1.020752] system 00:07: [io  0x0454-0x0457] has been reserved

[    1.020839] system 00:07: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs INT3f0d PNP0c02 (active)

[    1.020880] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0000-0xffffffffffffffff disabled]

[    1.020881] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0000-0xffffffffffffffff disabled]

[    1.020882] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0000-0xffffffffffffffff disabled]

[    1.020883] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0290-0x029f]

[    1.020884] pnp 00:08: [io  0x0000-0xffffffffffffffff disabled]

[    1.020910] system 00:08: [io  0x0290-0x029f] has been reserved

[    1.020996] system 00:08: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    1.021011] pnp 00:09: [io  0x0010-0x001f]

[    1.021012] pnp 00:09: [io  0x0022-0x003f]

[    1.021013] pnp 00:09: [io  0x0044-0x005f]

[    1.021014] pnp 00:09: [io  0x0062-0x0063]

[    1.021015] pnp 00:09: [io  0x0065-0x006f]

[    1.021015] pnp 00:09: [io  0x0072-0x007f]

[    1.021016] pnp 00:09: [io  0x0080]

[    1.021017] pnp 00:09: [io  0x0084-0x0086]

[    1.021018] pnp 00:09: [io  0x0088]

[    1.021019] pnp 00:09: [io  0x008c-0x008e]

[    1.021020] pnp 00:09: [io  0x0090-0x009f]

[    1.021020] pnp 00:09: [io  0x00a2-0x00bf]

[    1.021021] pnp 00:09: [io  0x00e0-0x00ef]

[    1.021022] pnp 00:09: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1]

[    1.021050] system 00:09: [io  0x04d0-0x04d1] has been reserved

[    1.021137] system 00:09: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    1.021142] pnp 00:0a: [io  0x00f0-0x00ff]

[    1.021145] pnp 00:0a: [irq 13]

[    1.021165] pnp 00:0a: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c04 (active)

[    1.021329] pnp 00:0b: [io  0x03f8-0x03ff]

[    1.021332] pnp 00:0b: [irq 4]

[    1.021333] pnp 00:0b: [dma 0 disabled]

[    1.021373] pnp 00:0b: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0501 (active)

[    1.021497] pnp 00:0c: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff]

[    1.021498] pnp 00:0c: [mem 0xfed10000-0xfed17fff]

[    1.021499] pnp 00:0c: [mem 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff]

[    1.021500] pnp 00:0c: [mem 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff]

[    1.021501] pnp 00:0c: [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff]

[    1.021502] pnp 00:0c: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff]

[    1.021503] pnp 00:0c: [mem 0xfed90000-0xfed93fff]

[    1.021504] pnp 00:0c: [mem 0xfed45000-0xfed8ffff]

[    1.021505] pnp 00:0c: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff]

[    1.021506] pnp 00:0c: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff]

[    1.021507] pnp 00:0c: [mem 0xdf200000-0xdf200fff]

[    1.021539] system 00:0c: [mem 0xfed1c000-0xfed1ffff] has been reserved

[    1.021627] system 00:0c: [mem 0xfed10000-0xfed17fff] has been reserved

[    1.021714] system 00:0c: [mem 0xfed18000-0xfed18fff] has been reserved

[    1.021801] system 00:0c: [mem 0xfed19000-0xfed19fff] has been reserved

[    1.021888] system 00:0c: [mem 0xf8000000-0xfbffffff] has been reserved

[    1.021975] system 00:0c: [mem 0xfed20000-0xfed3ffff] has been reserved

[    1.022062] system 00:0c: [mem 0xfed90000-0xfed93fff] has been reserved

[    1.022149] system 00:0c: [mem 0xfed45000-0xfed8ffff] has been reserved

[    1.022236] system 00:0c: [mem 0xff000000-0xffffffff] has been reserved

[    1.022323] system 00:0c: [mem 0xfee00000-0xfeefffff] could not be reserved

[    1.022410] system 00:0c: [mem 0xdf200000-0xdf200fff] has been reserved

[    1.022498] system 00:0c: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c02 (active)

[    1.022586] pnp 00:0d: [mem 0x20000000-0x201fffff]

[    1.022587] pnp 00:0d: [mem 0x40000000-0x401fffff]

[    1.022617] system 00:0d: [mem 0x20000000-0x201fffff] has been reserved

[    1.022704] system 00:0d: [mem 0x40000000-0x401fffff] has been reserved

[    1.022791] system 00:0d: Plug and Play ACPI device, IDs PNP0c01 (active)

[    1.022805] pnp: PnP ACPI: found 14 devices

[    1.022888] ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

[    1.027520] pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge window [io  0x1000-0x0fff] to [bus 02] add_size 1000

[    1.027522] pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge window [mem 0x00100000-0x000fffff 64bit pref] to [bus 02] add_size 200000

[    1.027524] pci 0000:00:1c.0: bridge window [mem 0x00100000-0x000fffff] to [bus 02] add_size 200000

[    1.027567] pci 0000:00:1c.0: res[8]=[mem 0x00100000-0x000fffff] get_res_add_size add_size 200000

[    1.027569] pci 0000:00:1c.0: res[9]=[mem 0x00100000-0x000fffff 64bit pref] get_res_add_size add_size 200000

[    1.027570] pci 0000:00:1c.0: res[7]=[io  0x1000-0x0fff] get_res_add_size add_size 1000

[    1.027573] pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 8: assigned [mem 0xdf300000-0xdf4fffff]

[    1.027661] pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 9: assigned [mem 0xdf500000-0xdf6fffff 64bit pref]

[    1.027751] pci 0000:00:1c.0: BAR 7: assigned [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    1.027837] pci 0000:00:01.0: PCI bridge to [bus 01]

[    1.027922] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    1.028011] pci 0000:00:01.0:   bridge window [mem 0xf7b00000-0xf7bfffff]

[    1.028100] pci 0000:00:1c.0: PCI bridge to [bus 02]

[    1.028186] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    1.028275] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xdf300000-0xdf4fffff]

[    1.028364] pci 0000:00:1c.0:   bridge window [mem 0xdf500000-0xdf6fffff 64bit pref]

[    1.028457] pci 0000:00:1c.2: PCI bridge to [bus 03]

[    1.028542] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    1.028631] pci 0000:00:1c.2:   bridge window [mem 0xf7a00000-0xf7afffff]

[    1.028724] pci 0000:00:1c.4: PCI bridge to [bus 04]

[    1.028809] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

[    1.028901] pci 0000:00:1c.4:   bridge window [mem 0xf0000000-0xf00fffff 64bit pref]

[    1.028993] pci 0000:05:00.0: PCI bridge to [bus 06]

[    1.029095] pci 0000:00:1c.5: PCI bridge to [bus 05-06]

[    1.029188] pci 0000:00:1c.6: PCI bridge to [bus 07]

[    1.029273] pci 0000:00:1c.6:   bridge window [io  0xb000-0xbfff]

[    1.029362] pci 0000:00:1c.6:   bridge window [mem 0xf7900000-0xf79fffff]

[    1.029454] pci 0000:00:1c.7: PCI bridge to [bus 08]

[    1.029541] pci 0000:00:1c.7:   bridge window [mem 0xf7800000-0xf78fffff]

[    1.029658] pci 0000:05:00.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.029669] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    1.029670] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    1.029671] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    1.029672] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 7 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff]

[    1.029673] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 8 [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff]

[    1.029674] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 9 [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff]

[    1.029675] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 10 [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff]

[    1.029676] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 11 [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff]

[    1.029677] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 12 [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff]

[    1.029678] pci_bus 0000:00: resource 13 [mem 0xdf200000-0xfeafffff]

[    1.029679] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 0 [io  0xe000-0xefff]

[    1.029680] pci_bus 0000:01: resource 1 [mem 0xf7b00000-0xf7bfffff]

[    1.029681] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 0 [io  0x2000-0x2fff]

[    1.029682] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 1 [mem 0xdf300000-0xdf4fffff]

[    1.029683] pci_bus 0000:02: resource 2 [mem 0xdf500000-0xdf6fffff 64bit pref]

[    1.029684] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 0 [io  0xd000-0xdfff]

[    1.029685] pci_bus 0000:03: resource 1 [mem 0xf7a00000-0xf7afffff]

[    1.029686] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 0 [io  0xc000-0xcfff]

[    1.029687] pci_bus 0000:04: resource 2 [mem 0xf0000000-0xf00fffff 64bit pref]

[    1.029688] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 4 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    1.029689] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 5 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    1.029690] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 6 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    1.029691] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 7 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff]

[    1.029692] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 8 [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff]

[    1.029693] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 9 [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff]

[    1.029694] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 10 [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff]

[    1.029695] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 11 [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff]

[    1.029696] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 12 [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff]

[    1.029697] pci_bus 0000:05: resource 13 [mem 0xdf200000-0xfeafffff]

[    1.029698] pci_bus 0000:06: resource 8 [io  0x0000-0x0cf7]

[    1.029699] pci_bus 0000:06: resource 9 [io  0x0d00-0xffff]

[    1.029700] pci_bus 0000:06: resource 10 [mem 0x000a0000-0x000bffff]

[    1.029701] pci_bus 0000:06: resource 11 [mem 0x000d0000-0x000d3fff]

[    1.029702] pci_bus 0000:06: resource 12 [mem 0x000d4000-0x000d7fff]

[    1.029703] pci_bus 0000:06: resource 13 [mem 0x000d8000-0x000dbfff]

[    1.029704] pci_bus 0000:06: resource 14 [mem 0x000dc000-0x000dffff]

[    1.029705] pci_bus 0000:06: resource 15 [mem 0x000e0000-0x000e3fff]

[    1.029706] pci_bus 0000:06: resource 16 [mem 0x000e4000-0x000e7fff]

[    1.029707] pci_bus 0000:06: resource 17 [mem 0xdf200000-0xfeafffff]

[    1.029708] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 0 [io  0xb000-0xbfff]

[    1.029709] pci_bus 0000:07: resource 1 [mem 0xf7900000-0xf79fffff]

[    1.029710] pci_bus 0000:08: resource 1 [mem 0xf7800000-0xf78fffff]

[    1.029721] NET: Registered protocol family 2

[    1.029879] TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

[    1.030441] TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 7, 524288 bytes)

[    1.030584] TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

[    1.030682] TCP: reno registered

[    1.030765] UDP hash table entries: 8192 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    1.030881] UDP-Lite hash table entries: 8192 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

[    1.031016] NET: Registered protocol family 1

[    1.031130] RPC: Registered named UNIX socket transport module.

[    1.031215] RPC: Registered udp transport module.

[    1.031299] RPC: Registered tcp transport module.

[    1.031382] RPC: Registered tcp NFSv4.1 backchannel transport module.

[    1.031474] pci 0000:00:02.0: Boot video device

[    1.031501] pci 0000:00:14.0: CONFIG_USB_XHCI_HCD is turned off, defaulting to EHCI.

[    1.031589] pci 0000:00:14.0: USB 3.0 devices will work at USB 2.0 speeds.

[    1.067993] PCI: CLS 64 bytes, default 64

[    1.068062] PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

[    1.068150] software IO TLB [mem 0xd4fc6000-0xd8fc5fff] (64MB) mapped at [ffff8800d4fc6000-ffff8800d8fc5fff]

[    1.068813] NFS: Registering the id_resolver key type

[    1.068903] Key type id_resolver registered

[    1.068986] Key type id_legacy registered

[    1.069071] Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

[    1.069220] NTFS driver 2.1.30 [Flags: R/W DEBUG].

[    1.069309] fuse init (API version 7.20)

[    1.069422] SGI XFS with security attributes, large block/inode numbers, no debug enabled

[    1.069598] GFS2 installed

[    1.069681] msgmni has been set to 31890

[    1.069867] Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 254)

[    1.069956] io scheduler noop registered

[    1.070040] io scheduler cfq registered (default)

[    1.078619] Serial: 8250/16550 driver, 4 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

[    1.099291] 00:0b: ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

[    1.099588] lp: driver loaded but no devices found

[    1.099692] Real Time Clock Driver v1.12b

[    1.099793] Non-volatile memory driver v1.3

[    1.099877] Linux agpgart interface v0.103

[    1.100185] uvesafb: Intel Corporation, Intel(R) Sandybridge/Ivybridge Graphics Controller, Hardware Version 0.0, OEM: Intel(R) Sandybridge/Ivybridge Graphics Chipset Accelerated VGA BIOS, VBE v3.0

[    1.105160] uvesafb: VBIOS/hardware supports DDC2 transfers

[    1.117458] uvesafb: monitor limits: vf = 76 Hz, hf = 81 kHz, clk = 140 MHz

[    1.117585] uvesafb: scrolling: redraw

[    1.213341] Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 80x30

[    1.213746] uvesafb: framebuffer at 0xe0000000, mapped to 0xffffc90004100000, using 21600k, total 65472k

[    1.213764] fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

[    1.213889] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0

[    1.213908] ACPI: Power Button [PWRB]

[    1.214266] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input1

[    1.214598] ACPI: Power Button [PWRF]

[    1.214968] [drm] Initialized drm 1.1.0 20060810

[    1.215366] pci 0000:00:00.0: Intel Sandybridge Chipset

[    1.215729] pci 0000:00:00.0: detected gtt size: 2097152K total, 262144K mappable

[    1.216376] pci 0000:00:00.0: detected 65536K stolen memory

[    1.216725] i915 0000:00:02.0: setting latency timer to 64

[    1.233249] [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 1 (10.10.2010).

[    1.233572] [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.

[    1.233919] vgaarb: device changed decodes: PCI:0000:00:02.0,olddecodes=io+mem,decodes=io+mem:owns=io+mem

[    1.275182] [drm] Enabling RC6 states: RC6 on, RC6p off, RC6pp off

[    2.067247] tsc: Refined TSC clocksource calibration: 3399.621 MHz

[    2.067589] Switching to clocksource tsc

[    2.770495] fbcon: inteldrmfb (fb1) is primary device

[    2.770837] fbcon: Remapping primary device, fb1, to tty 1-63

[    2.946629] ------------[ cut here ]------------

[    2.946632] WARNING: at drivers/gpu/drm/i915/intel_display.c:1009 intel_wait_for_pipe_off+0x132/0x14f()

[    2.946633] Hardware name: System Product Name

[    2.946633] pipe_off wait timed out

[    2.946634] Modules linked in:

[    2.946635] Pid: 1, comm: swapper Not tainted 3.7.10-gentoo-r1 #5

[    2.946635] Call Trace:

[    2.946637]  [<ffffffff812f2c9d>] ? intel_wait_for_pipe_off+0x132/0x14f

[    2.946640]  [<ffffffff81024dad>] warn_slowpath_common+0x7e/0x96

[    2.946642]  [<ffffffff81024e59>] warn_slowpath_fmt+0x41/0x43

[    2.946643]  [<ffffffff812f2c9d>] intel_wait_for_pipe_off+0x132/0x14f

[    2.946644]  [<ffffffff812f2dec>] intel_disable_pipe+0x132/0x13a

[    2.946645]  [<ffffffff812f3471>] ironlake_crtc_disable+0xc1/0x73b

[    2.946646]  [<ffffffff812f8f06>] intel_set_mode+0x3d6/0x7dd

[    2.946648]  [<ffffffff812f98fe>] intel_crtc_set_config+0x5f1/0x722

[    2.946649]  [<ffffffff8102d94a>] ? internal_add_timer+0x12/0x32

[    2.946651]  [<ffffffff812c3069>] drm_fb_helper_set_par+0x69/0xb2

[    2.946654]  [<ffffffff8128f147>] set_con2fb_map+0x273/0x351

[    2.946655]  [<ffffffff81290e02>] fbcon_event_notify+0x3f4/0x725

[    2.946658]  [<ffffffff8103cafc>] notifier_call_chain+0x32/0x5e

[    2.946659]  [<ffffffff8103cc68>] __blocking_notifier_call_chain+0x46/0x5b

[    2.946660]  [<ffffffff8103cc8c>] blocking_notifier_call_chain+0xf/0x11

[    2.946661]  [<ffffffff81285316>] fb_notifier_call_chain+0x16/0x18

[    2.946663]  [<ffffffff81286f5c>] register_framebuffer+0x242/0x264

[    2.946664]  [<ffffffff812c3285>] drm_fb_helper_single_fb_probe+0x1d3/0x286

[    2.946665]  [<ffffffff812c34f5>] drm_fb_helper_initial_config+0x1bd/0x1d1

[    2.946667]  [<ffffffff812e2804>] ? snb_gt_irq_handler+0xcc/0xcc

[    2.946669]  [<ffffffff8130de7d>] intel_fbdev_init+0x7d/0x89

[    2.946670]  [<ffffffff812df7c7>] i915_driver_load+0xada/0xc68

[    2.946673]  [<ffffffff812cede0>] drm_get_pci_dev+0x14d/0x258

[    2.946675]  [<ffffffff810cce17>] ? sysfs_do_create_link+0x137/0x187

[    2.946677]  [<ffffffff814f9863>] i915_pci_probe+0x7a/0x83

[    2.946679]  [<ffffffff8125807e>] pci_device_probe+0x6b/0xae

[    2.946680]  [<ffffffff81327a8f>] ? pm_runtime_barrier+0x46/0x6d

[    2.946682]  [<ffffffff81323013>] driver_probe_device+0xa5/0x1ba

[    2.946683]  [<ffffffff8132317e>] __driver_attach+0x56/0x7a

[    2.946685]  [<ffffffff81323128>] ? driver_probe_device+0x1ba/0x1ba

[    2.946686]  [<ffffffff81321ab3>] bus_for_each_dev+0x59/0x85

[    2.946687]  [<ffffffff81322bc9>] driver_attach+0x19/0x1b

[    2.946688]  [<ffffffff813227c2>] bus_add_driver+0xaf/0x1fe

[    2.946689]  [<ffffffff81323419>] driver_register+0x8c/0x106

[    2.946690]  [<ffffffff81258160>] __pci_register_driver+0x3a/0x3c

[    2.946691]  [<ffffffff812cef6b>] drm_pci_init+0x80/0xe5

[    2.946693]  [<ffffffff812922cd>] ? update_attr.isra.2+0x84/0x84

[    2.946694]  [<ffffffff817ae3e3>] ? drm_core_init+0x10f/0x10f

[    2.946695]  [<ffffffff817ae449>] i915_init+0x66/0x68

[    2.946696]  [<ffffffff8100022e>] do_one_initcall+0x78/0x126

[    2.946698]  [<ffffffff8178cb83>] kernel_init_freeable+0xef/0x179

[    2.946700]  [<ffffffff8178c541>] ? do_early_param+0x86/0x86

[    2.946701]  [<ffffffff814f2a00>] ? rest_init+0x64/0x64

[    2.946702]  [<ffffffff814f2a09>] kernel_init+0x9/0xdf

[    2.946704]  [<ffffffff815085ea>] ret_from_fork+0x7a/0xb0

[    2.946705]  [<ffffffff814f2a00>] ? rest_init+0x64/0x64

[    2.946708] ---[ end trace 161d7baaaa53f3e1 ]---

[    3.346350] ------------[ cut here ]------------

[    3.346352] WARNING: at drivers/gpu/drm/i915/intel_display.c:1009 intel_wait_for_pipe_off+0x132/0x14f()

[    3.346352] Hardware name: System Product Name

[    3.346352] pipe_off wait timed out

[    3.346352] Modules linked in:

[    3.346353] Pid: 1, comm: swapper Tainted: G        W    3.7.10-gentoo-r1 #5

[    3.346354] Call Trace:

[    3.346355]  [<ffffffff812f2c9d>] ? intel_wait_for_pipe_off+0x132/0x14f

[    3.346356]  [<ffffffff81024dad>] warn_slowpath_common+0x7e/0x96

[    3.346357]  [<ffffffff81024e59>] warn_slowpath_fmt+0x41/0x43

[    3.346358]  [<ffffffff812f2c9d>] intel_wait_for_pipe_off+0x132/0x14f

[    3.346359]  [<ffffffff812f2dec>] intel_disable_pipe+0x132/0x13a

[    3.346360]  [<ffffffff812f3471>] ironlake_crtc_disable+0xc1/0x73b

[    3.346361]  [<ffffffff812f8f06>] intel_set_mode+0x3d6/0x7dd

[    3.346363]  [<ffffffff812f98fe>] intel_crtc_set_config+0x5f1/0x722

[    3.346364]  [<ffffffff8102d94a>] ? internal_add_timer+0x12/0x32

[    3.346365]  [<ffffffff812c3069>] drm_fb_helper_set_par+0x69/0xb2

[    3.346366]  [<ffffffff8128f147>] set_con2fb_map+0x273/0x351

[    3.346368]  [<

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dbishop,

[ 1.100185] uvesafb:

Turn off uvesafb in your kernel and any other hardware framebuffer drivers that may be enabled.

The Intel driver gives you a framebuffer for free and it does not play nicely with other framebuffers.

----------

## dbishop

Ok, got rid of the uvesafb support and everything's okay now.  Thanks for the help.

BTW, is this written somewhere? I had no idea that framebuffer support is implicit with Intel's built-in graphics   :Embarassed: 

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dbishop,

I'm not sure where I learned that.  Kernel Mode Switching (KMS) provides a framebuffer.

Intel, Radeon and neuveau (Intel, ATI and nVidia) open source drivers all use it.

----------

## dbishop

I always use nvidia's cards and their proprietary drivers.  They do better for my desktop machines, maybe that's why I am a little late to the party...  But it may also explain why i have had trouble using neuveau drivers on even simple machines that have vanilla nvidia cards.  Thanks again for the help.

----------

